# Lumber in Atlanta



## Schoey (Nov 19, 2008)

Where is the best place to buy lumber in the Atlanta area? I moved here from Upstate NY and have found lumberyards to be scarce. I really don't want to pay the crazy prices from Rockler and Woodcraft.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Try www.woodfinder.com
That should give you a list of mills near you.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Suwanee Lumber Co. 
450 Hwy 23
Suwanee, Ga, 30024
770-945-2102
800-330-8083
They also have a bin of seconds of all their woods that are 1/2 price.
http://www.suwaneelumber.com
Talk to Colter if you can but the girls are just as nice.

Bruc


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Suwanee is a good one. Also try Sweetwater lumber just west of Atlanta in Austell.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are some other lumber sources in the Atlanta, GA area.

Carlton McLendon's Exotic Hardwoods & Veneers
(404) 876-1144
1130 Hemphill Avenue Northwest,
Atlanta, GA 30318
www.rarewoodsandveneers.com 
Carlton is no longer with us and it is under new management. In a small and junky building but is a good place to buy.

Hardwoods Inc. (used to be Atlanta Hardwoods inc.)
5400 Riverview Road
Mableton, GA 30126
800 964-7804
(ph) 404 792-0910
(fax) 404 799-2079
http://www.hardwoodweb.com/distribution/awpc.cfm
This is a huge corporation and this store is only a small part of it. The store is Home-Depot-like in its looks and is large. If its wood and you can't find it here it doesn't exist. Well worth your time to visit and explore. Bowl turning blanks, burls, veneers, lumber, plywood of every kind of exotic hardwood known to man.

Then there are some local one and two man sawmills in the area. Here is the info I have on them.

1. Bobtail Critter Sawmill - Custom sawing within 100 miles of Gainesville. I specialize in the salvage of (sub)urban trees removed due to disease, storm damage or construction. Contact Drew B. Leviton, 1202 Goodwin Road, Atlanta, GA 30324. Phone: 404-237-9184 or mobile number at 404-444-8294. You may also e-mail me at [email protected] In North Georgia, try me at Seven Beauties Farm at 706-781-6616.

I use a Woodmizer LT40HDG24 portable bandsaw mounted on a trailer, and with the proper tow vehicle, it can be placed, set up, and operated almost anywhere that any sane person would attempt to do so. Backyards, driveways, farm pastures, factories and deep woods are all home to its relatively quiet "zinging", as it cuts quickly through any species and size log up to 20 feet long that is loaded onto it with its self-contained electro-hydraulic loader and log manipulation system.

Inventories change constantly, so there is no way to say precisely how much of what logs or lumber I have at any given time. It's best to shoot me an e-mail or give me a call to make an inquiry. I also have access to many species of kiln dried woods from the place in North Carolina where I have my drying done. Currently, I am expecting to get some outstanding local timber in silver maple, hackberry, sweetgum, black walnut, tupelo, hickory. I am also able to offer planing and molding services at this time. In other news, I have been doing a lot of quartersawing of red and white oak lately for customers, and recently I have come into several hundred board feet of ambrosia beetle infested ash leaved maple (until recently called boxelder) logs. This is an exquisitely colored wood due to the fungal action on the wood fibers.

Inventory: I either have or have access to air or kiln dried woods, rough, hit or miss planed, or S2S in the following species: beech, birch, ash, cherry, red and white oak, white and yellow pine, cypress, hickory, poplar, maple, and several more, including some exotic South American species used for decking due to their ability to resist rot and decay.

There are many ways to saw a log into useful material. The method to use depends on the intended purpose for the lumber. Here, I am preparing a very nice white oak log for quartersawing by squaring it up, dividing it into four pieces with two strategically placed cuts and then sawing each resulting quarter cant such that the annular growth rings are essentially perpindicular to the face of the board, which reveals the true beauty of the wood and all its inherent "figure". This log yielded hundreds of board feet of clear 5/4 lumber with loads of ray and flake and is destined for cabinets and table tops.

Authentic Wood Products - Michael D. Steele, 401 Celie Ann Seabolt Rd., Cleveland, GA 30528. Phone: 706-348-6969, Fax: 706-219-2869. We are a custom wood service specializing in sawing, drying, milling, black walnut and other hardwoods and softwoods.

Chastain's Sawmill - Joseph Chastain, 797 Meadow Brook Lane, Rabun Gap, GA 30568. Phone: 706-982-1396. I saw lumber of any kind and a lot of specialty items: beams, bridges, and mantles.

Moose Millworks - Ray Gregory, 546 Pleasant Gap Drive, Morganton, GA (near Blue Ridge in north GA), 30560. Phone: 706 374-6296. Custom Sawing Mantels Rustic Lumber Cedar Dead Stand White Pine Black Walnut.

Rufus Carswell


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I just picked up some http://www.exoticlumberinc.com/index.php from this place. The cost with shipping is still cheaper than the prices in the south.


----------



## Schoey (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info. I have a lot of great leads. Now I just have to find the time to go check them out.
I live 25 miles SW of Atlanta ,and, if you've ever driven in Atlanta you know my plight. All lumber dealers and stores are N. Atlanta, timing is crucial, 50 miles can turn into a never-ending journey. At least there's a reward at the end.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I get all my wood at Peachstate Lumber in Kennesaw. http://www.peachstatelumber.com/home.html
They have a huge selection of finished and rough lumber, including a lot of exotic species. You won't find a better bunch of people to deal with.

Since you are SW of Atlanta, your are probably closest to Hardwoods, Inc. They are real easy to get to since they are about a mile off I285. However, they are pricer than Peachstate Lumber, and not quite as easy to work with. Don't go there if you are in a hurry.


----------

